# Colonic irrigation - relief for IBS



## Emily Mumford (Apr 15, 2012)

This is a fabulous and informative site - and a very extensive one! - so I have only perused a fraction of it so far ... but so far I have seen no discusion of colonic irrigation. As a colonic hydrotherapist myself I have treated hundred of people for IBS - particularly those suffering with contipation - and have so much feedback from my patients relating how this treatment has brought them long term relief - I would just love more people to become aware of how colonic irrigation can transform the lives of IBS sufferers - so they need suffer no longer!


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i have a few questions for you, is it safe, does it cleanse the whole colon and do you reintroduce some probiotics back into the digestive track once the cleansing is complete. thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While I know most colon hydrotherapists seem to experience that after some number of sessions IBSers will be in remission we rarely see these stories from IBSers.It does relieve constipation in the short term for us, but it seems hard to know how many people with severe IBS that hasn't gone into remission on it's own (like you find on these boards) are helped vs those with milder cases, or ones that would have gone into remission anyway. IBS has a fairly high placebo cure rate (30-40% get better with any treatment even ones that can't help) and many people do go into remission in the 2-4 year range no matter what is done to treat (or not treat as the case may be) their IBS.I don't know why so many practioners of various therapies report they fix most if not all people with IBS, yet few of those who got better ever manage to find a message board to report on how it went for them. Your experience seems to be what we see here. The practitioners report something that just doesn't seem to be showing up in reports of relief on the board. We do find a lot of treatments where we get a good number of people with relief, but this just isn't one of them. Not sure why.While hydrotherapy comes up from time to time, mostly it is from someone asking if anyone here has found it to be beneficial, and as you have noticed those people that benefited just don't seem to post their experiences.


----------

